# The snow begins, 2020



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

8 inches of snow and 18 degree at the moment. I'm not plowing because I'm hoping it will warm up a bit and melt off.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Supposed to be 12 degrees tonight. Yay.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Again, Idaho is topping my list of non-retirement venues. Snow is pretty, but a PIA to deal with. Yesterday it was 76 degrees and mostly sunny, thus the fishing trip.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ed Williams said:


> Again, Idaho is topping my list of non-retirement venues. Snow is pretty, but a PIA to deal with. Yesterday it was 76 degrees and mostly sunny, thus the fishing trip.


Ed,
But you guys don't get to run your tractors all winter long like we do.
I enjoy the seat time, whether it's bush hogging on a warm summer day or clearing the driveway in the winter.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I feel your pain Hoodoo..... Dropped down to 65 today. Supposed to be in the mid-50s tonight. If this keeps up the leaves are even going to start turning. Looks like an early Fall for us. Good thing Spring is here by about Groundhog's Day. I sure hope we don't get one of those 2" blizzards like we had a couple of years ago. Tupelo was snowbound for almost 3 days


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just dropping below freezing here at night. No snow yet.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Just dropping below freezing here at night. No snow yet.


What's "freezing" again? I forgot, but the wife says it's somewhere around 50.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Right now at almost 6 am.......
on the mercury, it's 8 degrees. Think I'll go back to bed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Freezing?!?? That's when the wife throws a bucket of water at you, and it breaks a rib!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

We had snow last weekend. It was only flurries that lasted 4 hours. I was not happy. The high was 39F yesterday. Low in the low 30s. 

Typically, we get one week left of mild warm air in the 50s/60s in early November. After that, all bets are off till mid March. 

8-inches in Idaho eh? That much usually will not arrive till December here.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Freezing?!?? That's when the wife throws a bucket of water at you, and it breaks a rib!!


Huh.... The last time she did any real damage to me, it was with a pancake spatula. I made the mistake of thinking she actually wanted an honest answer when she asked if the pancakes were making her butt look fat..... Apparently that wasn't what she was after


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Ultradog:

I pretty much work mine as much in the winter as the summer. I do most of the fence clearing, etc in the winter as the weeds are dead and avoid the heat and humidity of summertime. For me, winter is the work time and summer is more a play, project time.

I have lost most of my helping time for neighbors due to the long recovery from the broken hip. They found other sources, which is okay with me since very few were even helping with the fuel bills much less than any kind of upkeep. Back to just me and Jerry. I like that better any way since Jerry is free to come and get which one he wants to use. I gave him keys to both tractors so he can use either whenever he wants. He treats my equipment as well or better than his own.

We tend to share a lot of work now since we both can only do half of what we used to do. It takes 2 now to do less that what one could do alone in the younger years. Getting old is a real PIA, but beats the alternative. I don't know if I will be able to do much of anything this winter. I thought I had a deal worked out with my brother for this winter and he seemed real excited at first. But that looks like it will go by the wayside for now. Doctors have told him he needs both knees replaced ASAP, or he will not be walking at all. Most of the knee damage was attributed to sports injuries that was not properly treated at the time. I did not really know that he was having so much trouble or I would never asked him to help out. He hid it pretty well until the joints started deteriorating faster than expected.

Back to good old dependable Jerry. I think I need to adopt him. I regularly take him down fresh baked bread, pies and cookies that I am not supposed to be eating anyway. Small things that are really appreciated. He brought me 4 grocery bags of garden peppers that I really like. In return he got 8 qts of pickled peppers, 3 qts of pepper jelly (new item this year) and 3 qts of Cowboy Candy (again a new item the wife was wanting to try). I cannot tell you what's in it. I don't have a clue, but it is really good as a dipping sauce with Mexican. It is like a spicy sweet and sour sauce. Jerry said his first quart only lasted 3 days. I think that was a hint that I passed on to the wife. She will restock him when he runs out. Nice to have good friends and neighbors.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> Ultradog:
> Back to good old dependable Jerry. I think I need to adopt him. I regularly take him down fresh baked bread, pies and cookies that I am not supposed to be eating anyway. Small things that are really appreciated. He brought me 4 grocery bags of garden peppers that I really like. In return he got 8 qts of pickled peppers, 3 qts of pepper jelly (new item this year) and 3 qts of Cowboy Candy (again a new item the wife was wanting to try). I cannot tell you what's in it. I don't have a clue, but it is really good as a dipping sauce with Mexican. It is like a spicy sweet and sour sauce. Jerry said his first quart only lasted 3 days. I think that was a hint that I passed on to the wife. She will restock him when he runs out. Nice to have good friends and neighbors.


Ed, I tend to be one of 2 of the younger people out in my rural area. We are always looking out to our mentors and those who just need another hand. Very pleased you have Jerry. 

DW made Cowboy Candy as well, but cut the sugar by 2/3rds. It was still crazy sweet with sucanat sugar. It goes really well mixed into pizza sauce too!!! Yes, nearly impossible to keep. Got to have a lock on the pantry door !!!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Woke up to the 4-letter word of S-N-O-W. 1/4-inch stuck to the ground and all around. YUCK. It hung around till 12-noon. Now it's 39F and just wet all over like a lite rain. 

Worked the farm chores in it.  Glad to see it GONE. Heard from family that the MI-UP got 8FT !!! Broke early snow records up there. Glad it missed us by half a state!!! Not looking to move the stuff anytime soon.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Ed, did you have the hip replaced? The reason I ask is because I have some experience with bad hips. I have had both replaced and it is one of the best decisions I have made. 

Hip replacement is not a big deal, but your brother is in for a tougher time. I had a friend that had both knees fixed at the same time and he said it was luck he did that because he would not have had the second one done. My wife however just had knee replacement this Spring and it was not too bad and the plus side completely out weighs the recovery problems.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

You guys can keep your snow, we've had enough for this season, just under 1/2". I'm sure we'll get more!

As for knee replacement, I had both of mine replaced last year, right one in the spring, the left one a week before Christmas. Replacements went well, but I fell in late February & tore the tendon loose from the left kneecap, not fun!!!

Doing good now, nice to be able to walk without knee pain!

Still don't care for S-N-O-W though!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> Heard from family that the MI-UP got 8FT !!! Broke early snow records up there. Glad it missed us by half a state!!! Not looking to move the stuff anytime soon.


Last time I believe family, haha, it was 19.2-inches. It did break records for October there. My DW challenged me on that record. I told her why can't I trust them. She said, it's my joking brother she didn't believe.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> 8 inches of snow and 18 degree at the moment. I'm not plowing because I'm hoping it will warm up a bit and melt off.
> View attachment 63791
> View attachment 63793


We got some snow yesterday, most of which already melted.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I lived 8 years in the heart of the Colorado ski country. When it snowed 6" overnight, the local radio station reported it as a "trace" of snow". Never ever heard the words "Wind Chill" mentioned on the radio. You're spending $2K on a family ski vacation and the local radio says it's a wind chill of -22 on the slope, you're not even going to move from in front of the fireplace in the rental condo to spend any more money locally. You walk outside and take in a big deep breath of that crisp, clean, mountain air through your nose and your nostrils freeze shut

The local old timers always said there are only two seasons in Summit County Colorado..... There's Winter and then there's July. That experience in my younger days is a huge part of why I live in MS in my old age.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> There are only two seasons in Summit County Colorado..... There's Winter and then there's July. That experience in my younger days is a huge part of why I live in MS in my old age.


And even at an odd place called Endville. Is that like the End of the line.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hopefully the "End of the line" will be in a place called Heaven and from what I've been reading, this for sure ain't it


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

John Liebermann said:


> Ed, did you have the hip replaced? The reason I ask is because I have some experience with bad hips. I have had both replaced and it is one of the best decisions I have made.
> 
> Hip replacement is not a big deal, but your brother is in for a tougher time. I had a friend that had both knees fixed at the same time and he said it was luck he did that because he would not have had the second one done. My wife however just had knee replacement this Spring and it was not too bad and the plus side completely out weighs the recovery problems.


No hip replacement. The femur was broken at the hip joint. They told me a long rod was inserted into the femur ti stabilize it, then the femur was reattached to the hip bone with 3 screws. The leg and hip both hurt badly every day, but it eases somewhat after I get the joints moving. I asked the doc about the residual pain and if there was anything I could do without the pain pills they are constantly prescribing. I have a drawer full of them now. The reply was probably not and I had developed bursitus in the tendon from the outer hip joint to the knee. What. Bursitus is an old peoples ailment. Oh. That's right. I am an old people now. The best I can do without the pain pills is to do a deep massage that hurts like hell, then apply an ice pack for 20 minutes. Follow 1 hour with heat therapy for 30-40 minutes with moderate heat. It is kind of an ordeal, but seems to be helping. Others have told me it will never go away and I will have to take the pain pills or learn to live with the constant pain. No way out evidently. The leg is still extremely weak and I cannot walk or stand on it very long. Hopefully, that will improve with time. I AM BORED OUT OF MY MIND. I think I have watched every movie on Netflix and starting on YouTube.


----------

